# GUI for PF on NanoBSD?



## lucifercipher (May 31, 2014)

Hi ,

I have built a custom nanoBSD firewall for my small business operations. I am looking for a solution to have a GUI to control firewall functions. Can you gentlemen please recommend something to get me going? 

Thanks.


----------



## Oko (Jun 5, 2014)

lucifercipher said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> I have built a custom nanoBSD firewall for my small business operations. I am looking for a solution to have a GUI to control firewall functions. Can you gentlemen please recommend something to get me going?
> 
> Thanks.



I would recommend Django Python framework for creating web GUI for your firewall. Another option is to use an existing product like PFSense.


----------



## lucifercipher (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

